# Question about attention...



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Marilyn, I meant to post this this morning but got distracted by my smoothie needing to exit














Umm I've noticed since I stoppped smoking that I have really bad insomnia and I also found out yesterday that my aching legs are restless legs syndrome. Anyway, quitting smoking has made my legs hurt a lot more and my brain is kind of in overdrive these days and I'm still listening but finding it really hard to relax and concentrate on the sessions. Should I keep listening or take a break until things settle down? I'm not sure if they're going to work if they're not really getting the attention I usually am able to give them. Thanks


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Amy,I think with all that you have gone through, the insomnia and restlessness can all be a part of the smoking cessation, but restless legs syndrome is another thing altogether.I think with all that is going on, you should outline a bit of your background (your father's hospialiazation, stopping smoking, IBS, and your upcoming appointment - mention all these things - as well as your progress thus far, and email Mike at TimeLineServices###aol.com and ask him what would be best - I do know that Mike has suggested to some folks to have the sessions on in the background for about 4 days or so, while you are awake and just going about your day - sort of like when the radio is on in the background - that may be something to do for now until Mike gets back to you with what is best for your particular situation. Mike has just completed a smoking cessation program (he is an ex-smoker as well), and he can best advise you from that aspect of things as well.Although, that being said, even while not paying intense attention, you still do get benefit - but Mike will know what is best for you.I will let him know your situation as well - hope this helps.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks Marilyn, I'll email him shortly (have to drop the kids off to MIL's for a kid free arvo, Woo Hoo!).


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

LOL Amy, I had to look up arvo - afternoon! Between Mike's Brit and your Aussie, I am learning new meaning for words!I had emailed Mike earlier to let him know you will be writing - it's the wee hours of the morning over there, and he probably has patients all day, so be patient - he will get there eventually.Take care, hon, and let us know how your next appointment goes - I have similar wiring issues since I had my uterus and then later on, my ovaries removed- never has been the same pain wise... so I can relate a bit...Catch ya later! xx


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Here is some info I just got in my med alerts - thought I would pass it on to you, Amy... take it or leave it as you see best. ~ M. http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/521088...77003&src=nldneRopinirole May Be Helpful for Restless Legs Syndrome Jan. 9, 2006 â€" Ropinirole is beneficial for treatment of restless legs syndrome, according to the results of a multicenter, randomized trial reported in the January issue of Mayo Clinic Proceedings."Ropinirole (a nonergot-based dopamine agonist) was recently (May 2005) approved by the US Food and Drug Administration [FDA] for the treatment of moderate to severe primary RLS and has been studied in the largest program of clinical trials of any dopamine agonist in RLS to date," write Richard K. Bogan, MD, from The Sleepmed of South Carolina in Columbia, SC, and colleagues from the Treat RLS US (Therapy With Ropinirole Efficacy And Tolerability In RLS US) Study Group. "Results from several clinical trials provide consistent evidence that ropinirole, when used as indicated, produces significant improvements in RLS symptoms, sleep parameters, and quality of life, compared with placebo, with efficacy maintained for 12 and 36 weeks.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Thank you Marilyn, I'll talk to my doctor about it if they're still bothering me later. Mostly they do irritate me but not usually as bad as they have been the last 3 weeks. My GP didn't seem real interested in treating me for it







I also emailed Mike yesterday, no hurry on the reply, I know he's busy (plus with the time difference I'm always emailing people in the middle of the night-lol.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Mike told me that he did get back to you - so I hope all is resolved and I am sure that he was able to give you some good guidelines for your own situation!Take care and all the best to you, hon!







xx


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep, it's all good. I got his email today. Thanks Marilyn


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Now I'm sorry for butting in, you back on track with the tapes? Hope so and ...Hi Marilyn


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Brett. Sorry to ignore you







We went to Wollongong to check it out (it was so wonderful I came back totally depressed







). Mike suggested that I give the cd's a 10 day break then start back from day 64 I think it was. Mainly to wait until the insomnia from quitting smoking settles down and I can concentrate on them again. I read your other thread. I was like you too! I didn't make it through the initial intro and every time I listened I was off in the land of nod before I'd finished relaxing all my muscles! It wore off a little for me though I think that had something to do with everything that was going on in my life (sigh). Glad to hear all is going well with your sessions







And glad you liked my hmmmmmm what's a new word I can use...... white sticks of cancer smilies


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Why Depressed? That's where you are moving too, yes? Maybe you need a big Ciggie







, JK. Two more days, I think, and I start cd #2, Maybe I'll stay awake for that one,LOL. At what point do you think the tapes showed signs of helping you?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Now, now, Brett! Don't compare!







You just can't do it - Mike says to just let it happen in your own time - we all come from different places. It took me 3 times through the entire program before my IBS started to see improvement, because I was dealing with so much other #### in my life - both other health stuff and emotional stuff - for others, they have seen some relief within the first 2 weeks.Both you and Amy have other issues surrounding your lives and the program addresses what your subconscious mind "sees" as being the most important - or the issues that need dealing with first. Since IBS was a part of my "business as usual" life, and my impending surgeries, divorce, etc. where more "threatening" to my overall well-being, the sessions got me through that stuff first without cracking up - once those issues were dealt with, the sessions tackled the IBS.Amy, feel free to share your journey with Brett - it is always good to have commeraderie.The "average" point of connection is around one month into the program. As you will see where Mike has you mark your progress at day 27 to compare with pre-listening ranking. But this doesn't mean that you won't see improvement if you have not seen it by this time - also, the progress for many is subtle and gradual.OK, sorry to "butt"







in here, but the reason I feel I need to stress this is because I personally got very discouraged when folks in 2000 when I first did the program were sailing by me with their IBS progress, and I did not. I really lost faith in them, and wanted to chuck it - but I persevered.So suffice it to say, Brett, don't be discouraged at all if you haven't seen anything yet - feel free to give me an email if ya wanna - or even a phone chat (talk to IBSers all the time) - for encouragement. Hang in there, my friend - and I am sure Amy will pop in here with her bit of cheering too!(((HUGS))) and love to all!!! xx


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Sorry,







, Gotcha, LOL. Thanks for everything Marilyn. I don't want to steal Amy's thread so i will scamper out of here. Back to Amy now


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

No no Brett. Feel free to steal my thread







Hmm I honestly can't tell you when I first started to see improvements cause I was having cause I didn't really notice at first then I was suddenly thinking "hey, I noticed this, and this and this!" but I didn't notice the small things until they had made enough of a difference if that makes any sense. I haven't had a D attack since I started the program and haven't actually had many loose bm's (sorry TMI) since about a month and a half into it. Most of the probs I have had have been from outside circumstances rather than my IBS (like my smoothie situation-lol). Now days I'm still in pain a fair bit, I still feel dodgy some of the time and think I'm going to have D but I haven't had any. Mind you my hormones are also out of control and I've just been put on the pill to try and even them out and it never has agreed with me in the past, so I don't know how that will go.I can tell that the D has stopped though. I have steadily been gaining weight over the last couple of months and am pretty much back to my "normal" size (which is both good and bad-lol). Depressed I think is because as much as we want to move it's almost impossible for hubby to get a foot in the door as far as a job is concerned in Wollongong, we have zero money to move anyway, my marriage has been a bit shakey lately and I think quitting the cigs (ahem, death sticks, don't go light one now!!!!







) has contributed a little. I suffered undiagnosed post natal depression with my first and then again suffered it with the twins and it's been a bit on and off since they were born. Anyway, enough about me and my desperation. If you want to see my progress just search on my name in this forum and it should bring up all my updates







Hope things are still going well and congrats on making it to session number 2! I think so far one and four are my faves!


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Amy, Yes, I understand the small things adding up part. I see little changes in my self also. Can't wait until they add up to big changes but learning to have patience.What kind of work does hubby do? I think I remember you telling me he is in the Armed forces some of the time, yes? Hopefully he'll get a call for a job nearby and you can start packing.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey Brett. Yeah, hubby's in the army reserves (part time army) but he also works as a wardsman and as security at a hospital which is where our income comes from. The army doesn't pay that much for the amount of time they expect from him.They won't call him to move cause he's part time and if they did they'd probably send us to Darwin or Perth or somewhere far away, hotter than here and we didn't want to go







Never mind. We'll make it happen eventually!


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Didn't mean to make you







... You guys Will make it happen. If it's meant to be, it will be.Good luck AmyBrett


----------

